# Is it too late for number 2?



## bluedanube

Hi, 

I'm new to these boards and may be doing it all wrong 
I posted my first message in the over 40s section where I've got a monologue going on but after 47 hits and no replies I guess it's not the right place to post, perhaps as I'm seeking treatment for no.2? 


3 years ago, after 5 years ttc, 4 x IUIs  and 3 x IVFs I finally had my wonderful little boy. He's now 3 and we're dreaming of a brother or sister for him. The problem is I'm now 41 and my tests results weren't great: 

FSH:  13
AMH: 0.24  (egg reserve)

The dr wasn't too detailed with the diagnosis, only saying that the results weren't great but weren't dire either.  Does anyone know if these results are outrageously bad or is there a glimmer of hope?  

The dr was pretty dismissive because my husband had German measels 3 months ago and although I didn't catch it my body fought the illness which re-activated the rubella virus I'd been given as a teenager.  The dr said they won't go ahead with treatment until the rubella has left my blood as it's dangerous to catch/have rubella whilst pregnant.  So I have to wait a few months and be tested again. Meanwhile, the eggs just get older  

We left it 3 years before trying ivf again as it had been such a stressful time when we were having our treatment and there were health difficulties with our baby in the beginning, which are thankfully over. We just wanted to enjoy our son, and hoped that it would happen naturally as it so often does for people after successful cycles. Unfortunately that wasn't the case. 

Any words of advice much appreciated! I'm pretty isolated as I'm away from home in a foreign country dealing with foreign doctors and all my closest friends here are pregnant with no.2 or 3. So it's hard to talk to them about infertility. 

I hope this is the right place to post this time!    
Poppy


----------



## lyns76

Hi, 

Just want to wish you lots of luck.

i too am now desperate for baby number 2. My little man is now 2 1/2 and i feel ready to give it another shot even though to be honest we cant really afford it and i am also in the process of starting a new job.  I would be happy to wait a few years if we didnt have fertility issues but it took us a good few attempts to get my son and i am fully expecting it to take numerous attempts again if indeed it does work again !  

If i was you i would def keep trying whilst you can cope physicaly, emotionaly and financialy, i intend too!!
I have been totaly happy with having my little man but have to admit that since my friends and ladies at toddler group have been announcing baby number two's i have become desperatley upset with our situation again, i find it very hard to cope at times with just how upsetting infertility is.
I owe it to myself and my little boy to give it another try.

I completely understand how you are feeling and really hope that both our dreams come true !!!

Lyns xx


----------



## L-J

Hi there Ladies,

I have been wanting to post, but also was unsure where to go.... Over 40s, TTC #2, or TTC naturally...... All 3 apply to me!

My DD arrived naturally, a real surprise after being told donor eggs were the only answer (due to poor egg quality/age).  She has been a real joy, and I am very very happy with my lot........

........Apart from recently when the niggling feeling of wanting a sibling is starting to crop up more and more frequently.  Several of my NCT group are pregnant for the second time, and although I am not devastated by the news, the thought 'could it be me??' keeps crossing my mind.

I am certain (I think!) that I will not go for any treatment to get pregnant, partly because it was so arduous last time, and patly because it never worked anyway for me! So, it is TTC naturally for me.....

Have been trying for about 5 months, and nothing.  I am not surprised, but i am still disappointed.

Bluedanube - sorry, I can't help you regarding your test levels, or regarding the rubella, but I too wish you well with any decision you make regarding treatment and ttc.  I too have recently moved to another country, so I am with you regards the isolation this brings.....

lyns76 - I hope that your journey is a positive one too.

Love and baby dust....

l-j


----------



## Kermit

Just wanted to let you know that my FSH was 13.9 and my three year old resulted from IVF with that level


----------



## bluedanube

Thank you for your replies, it's lovely to hear from people feeling the same way, and marvellous to hear of a baby born from FSH 13.9

I don't know how much chance I've got with these levels, but here's hoping for a miracle. 
Good luck to you all, keep trying!


----------



## Bethany915

Hi Blue Danube 

I'm also trying for no. 2 at the grand old age of nearly 43   .  I think it's natural to want a sibling for your son, especially when you see people around you getting pregnant so easily with no. 2. 

Do you know what scale your AMH was measured on?  There are two scales, pmol/l (which seems more commonly used these days) and ng/ml (which seems to be the "old scale").  If your AMH is on the "old scale" (ng/ml), then 0.24 is not that bad (although still low), however if it is on the pmol/l scale, then I'm afraid it really is very low, sorry to say   .  So it would be worth checking the scale with your clinic (I find they are notoriously bad at providing units to go with the results   ).

As a guide, I got pregnant naturally with my DS 3 years ago with an AMH of 0.42 ng/ml (that equates to about 2.9 pmol/l).

Even if your AMH is on the pmol/l scale, there are stories of people conceiving (mainly naturally, I believe) with very low AMH, even sometimes with 0.0!  And your FSH result is not bad.  So worth a go if you have the finances and emotional energy - but a low AMH would suggest that you would not respond well to stims, so might be worth investigating natural / mild IVF?  I know Create in London do it but I don't know about clinics abroad.  Where are you planning to have treatment?

Good luck, whatever you decide!  And good luck also to Lyns and L-J   .

B xx


----------



## bluedanube

Hi, back again following a little break! 

I hope you ladies have had some great news in the meantime.

I cheked my records and the AMH is indeed using the old scale so that's quiet encouraging. 
In preparation for IVF I've been taking DHEA which is a male hormone that is said to improve the quality of eggs in older mums (makes me feel ancient!) I'll have been on it for 2 1/2 months by the time we start the cycle in April so I'm hoping it's going to be the wonder drug that's going to make our miracle come true!


----------



## l.m.m.

Hi 

Wishing you all lots of luck. I have only just had my little boy before Christmas. I love him so much and I am so grateful for him but already feel I want to give him a brother or sister so it's really helpful to know i'm not the only one feeling this way - I feel really guilty when I know many people are still desperately TTC #1. 
I think I may have to put off trying for number 2 for longer than i'd hoped though as he arrived by emergency c-section. 

Louise


----------

